# Fire and lighter......GOOD TARGET



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Guys!!

Today after a stressful day, I decided to burn out my bad thoughts with a good fire and my slingshot 

This is how it came out!!

In the end of the video a quick shot with my sling........the sling is one of my oldest passions

Thanks for watching

Take care

Volp


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh oh  pyrotechnic genes 
that's cool I mean hot 
Thanks for that "how to"
you get me in trouble 
Cheers


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool.... here is my non fire version


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Great Volp,

Now the Fire Department is going to be at my house! Then the Sheriff! Then the lawyers! Then downtown to court! Then the Judge! Then---CRAP! He he.

Man, why are you constantly coming up with stuff to get me in trouble? Like I need some help! LOL. :banghead:

That rock had a he!! of a "hang time"! I thought you had missed the lake for a minute! That was great, man! Gotta' go get that lighter 5 pack at WallyWorld. I bet my Dog will dig it the most. He loves to watch the lightning, and ain't scared of thunder. I'm sure he will be impressed.

Giggity,

SSS

:woot: :woot:


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I really liked that "Molovolp" shot!!! :wave: :screwy:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

leon13 said:


> Oh oh  pyrotechnic genes
> that's cool I mean hot
> Thanks for that "how to"
> you get me in trouble
> Cheers


Haha "how to...get you in trouble!!"
Thanks my friend


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

e~shot said:


> Cool.... here is my non fire version


Thanks! ????


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Slingshot Silas said:


> Great Volp,
> 
> Now the Fire Department is going to be at my house! Then the Sheriff! Then the lawyers! Then downtown to court! Then the Judge! Then---CRAP! He he.
> 
> ...


Everybody will arrive at your house, but just to see how cool is to see a fire cloud in the night haha
A dog that is ok with thunders and lighting!! Great dog!! ????

Take care bud


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Peter Recuas said:


> I really liked that "Molovolp" shot!!! :wave: :screwy:


Molovolp! Haha you made my day! I will remember this word 

Take care


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)




----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Great idea Mr. Molovolp, I will try it next weekend!!

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

Hmm...gives me a good idea. Match light then lighter shot. You'd have to do it quick before the match went out. Now if only I were good enough to pull either one of those off lol. Might have to leave it to you pros for now.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Guuuuuulp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dopo la mia altrettanto stressante giornata mi é tornato il sorriso!!!
Mitico ! Grazie. 
Ciao Volp
P.s. : bel video


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a brilliant idea! How to light up your world ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Charles said:


> What a brilliant idea! How to light up your world ....
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


 a good way to light up everything! Thanks Charles


slingshotnew said:


> Guuuuuulp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Dopo la mia altrettanto stressante giornata mi é tornato il sorriso!!!
> Mitico ! Grazie.
> Ciao Volp
> P.s. : bel video


 Sono felice di averti regalato un sorriso! Lo stress...che brutta cosa, meglio mandarlo via con un'esplosione! Ciao


Bucky Webb said:


> Hmm...gives me a good idea. Match light then lighter shot. You'd have to do it quick before the match went out. Now if only I were good enough to pull either one of those off lol. Might have to leave it to you pros for now.


 it is a good idea!!


BAT said:


> Great idea Mr. Molovolp, I will try it next weekend!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!!


 it will be fun!!! take care and thanks my friend!


Can-Opener said:


>


 Thanks Can-Opener!!!


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Non ti smentisci mai... Sempre video particolari, spettacolari e fuori dal comune... Grande Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Widget said:


> Non ti smentisci mai... Sempre video particolari, spettacolari e fuori dal comune... Grande Volp


faccio del Mio meglio! 
Grazie fratello!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Crazy man! Very funny.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh yeah count down 4~3~2~1 yes sir we have a ball of fire.......Nice shooting my friend..But the sling at the

lake just put you off the shelf....."EXCELLENT"......OM


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I love me the old school slings as well! I've been making them for years. Its satisfying hurling a rock at extreme speeds for a long ways


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> Oh yeah count down 4~3~2~1 yes sir we have a ball of fire.......Nice shooting my friend..But the sling at the
> lake just put you off the shelf....."EXCELLENT"......OM


hi oldmiser!! Yes, we have a ball of fire, . I am happy that you enjoyed the sling shoot!


peppermack said:


> I love me the old school slings as well! I've been making them for years. Its satisfying hurling a rock at extreme speeds for a long ways


 yes, peppermack, you are right, the sling is an addictive thing, to hear the crack of the whip and to see the rock flying and spinning like a football ball is something amazing. I made all my sling with sisal fiber and leather in the Balearic island style...


Bob Fionda said:


> Crazy man! Very funny.


 grazie Bob!!


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

You never fail to entertain, you have my thanks for you being YOU.

We used to do that stunt with rifles and 1 lb propane tanks until one decided to "rocket" itself into a buddies pickup truck box.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Volp as always that was a great shot and a beautiful fire burst thank you for sharing it with us,i hope you and your family are well my friend,how is your wife's job search going i hope she is getting lots of offers,i love my owl carving it's setting on my table next to me right now,thank you again for making it for me,it means alot to me


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

chuckduster01 said:


> You never fail to entertain, you have my thanks for you being YOU.
> 
> We used to do that stunt with rifles and 1 lb propane tanks until one decided to "rocket" itself into a buddies pickup truck box.


Rifle and 1lb propane! wow

Thanks a lot Chuckduster01 for your words!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

bigron said:


> Volp as always that was a great shot and a beautiful fire burst thank you for sharing it with us,i hope you and your family are well my friend,how is your wife's job search going i hope she is getting lots of offers,i love my owl carving it's setting on my table next to me right now,thank you again for making it for me,it means alot to me


Hi Ron! Everything is ok, working hard in the new job. I was very happy to be able to make for you my own version of a Grey Owl.

When i was carving it, someone asked me "for who are you doing this?" I answered "I am making this for my Friend in Florida" 

Take care!!

Volp


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Peter Recuas said:


> I really liked that "Molovolp" shot!!! :wave: :screwy:


Or, how about a Volpotov Cocktail? BOOM!


----------



## keramos (Nov 15, 2013)

Great shot!!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Money to burn. Chuck's gotta chuckle here, while the Bic target is a neat idea alright, and a cheap thrill costing less than a beer, which I've also seen blow up with slingshotery, loved the vid, when I hear folks griping about ammo cost here trying to save every single cent as if they are on some sort of money rationing system, then someone blows up Bics...what a diversty of folks here, Old Misers and Bic busters. (no offense Old Miser). I've seen iPods shot on youtube, laptops, anything really is a target for those who have the bucks. Me the cheapest, of cheaply cheap cheapos, will stick to inner tube rubber targets: disks and silhouettes of profiles of politician or jihad de jour. (Sometimes a jihad-lamist and politican are one in the same, right?) tisk

Congrats on a nice 4th of July use for a slingshot.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Money to burn. Chuck's gotta chuckle here, while the Bic target is a neat idea alright, and a cheap thrill costing less than a beer, which I've also seen blow up with slingshotery, loved the vid, when I hear folks griping about ammo cost here trying to save every single cent as if they are on some sort of money rationing system, then someone blows up Bics...what a diversty of folks here, Old Misers and Bic busters. (no offense Old Miser). I've seen iPods shot on youtube, laptops, anything really is a target for those who have the bucks. Me the cheapest, of cheaply cheap cheapos, will stick to inner tube rubber targets: disks and silhouettes of profiles of politician or jihad de jour. (Sometimes a jihad-lamist and politican are one in the same, right?) tisk
> 
> Congrats on a nice 4th of July use for a slingshot.


Hi Chuck, well this target didn't cost me anything, I am a metal detector passionate and I can't tell you how many lighters I found in the beaches, in the parks.....a lot! And I research my old ammo too, around the catch box! The world is nice because is different and because we all are different


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

keramos said:


> Great shot!!!


 thanks bud


Slingshot Silas said:


> Peter Recuas said:
> 
> 
> > I really liked that "Molovolp" shot!!! :wave: :screwy:
> ...


Wow it sounds good!!! Haha
Thanks!


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Fire away Volp. Your vids light up this forum.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Onyx said:


> Fire away Volp. Your vids light up this forum.


Wow, thanks a lot Onix!!

Take care

Volp


----------

